# candle making question



## primal1

I just got an order for 6 3"x12" beeswax pillars. I have made one but it cracked at the top a few mm's in and about half way around the outer edge.

Anybody know how to prevent this from happening? My first thoughts are that it is either cooling too fast or sticking to the pillar mold or both maybe?

This is quite an important order as I am told this client has about 30 old church candle holders that require this size candle, so any help would be quite welcome!

And while i'm here posting... HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYBODY


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

I've never had any of my beeswax candles crack, but I think you're on the right track..thermal shock...

If the wax cools to quickly, it will pull away from the mold..if it's cooler on one side than the other, it may crack...

At 3 inch diameter, you have to be careful that the perimeter doesn't cool too fast...it's going to take a LONG time for the center to cool with that much mass around it.

Since you're pouring...make sure your temp isn't too high. You could try keeping the mold in a pot of warm water...let the water cool as the wax cools in room temperature.

also...are you making 100% beeswax candles?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

after re-reading your post....is this the second pour that's cracking away from the first pour perhaps? 

if so...either don't wait as long for the second pour, or (and you are probably doing this already) lower the temp of the second pour wax. hard to do with beeswax since it has such a high melting point. but it's another thing to look at 

also..is it possible that any condensation got on the first wax? (that's a long shot..heh)


----------



## primal1

ok sounds good! yes 100% pure beeswax.
I'll try warming the molds a bit too as i've never had good luck sitting the molds in water. I will try setting the mold inside a tall box to keep more heat around it.

It did also crack around the second pour but i knew that was my mistake hehe.. waiting too long...

i'll give it a second go later on today. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## dixiegal62

wrap it in a towel maybe that will slow the cooling down I dont do bees wax so Im not sure but with my soy it helps to keep my candle shop very warm I pour with room temp of 85


----------



## primal1

got home too late so i won't start melting wax till tomorrow. Great idea with the towel! Thanks!

Wow it would be soooo nice to have a shop! right now i still have to do everything in my kitchen haha, what a mess!


----------



## primal1

success
It was a combo of cooling too fast and sticking. Second try I warmed the mold, wrapped in a towel, paper bagged over the top and really oiled inside. I still messed up the second pouring(not getting it hot enough to meld).

Still good enough since I always stress my candles are primative  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

wooohooo!! we like success stories! (too many of the other kind...boooo hisssss)


----------



## primal1

Wisconsin Ann said:


> wooohooo!! we like success stories! (too many of the other kind...boooo hisssss)


Couldn't agree more!

Hey did you guys know that beeswax candles(at least 50% pure) are still being used in most churches that have works of art hanging. Apparently beeswax help preserve the paint!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

primal1 said:


> Couldn't agree more!
> 
> Hey did you guys know that beeswax candles(at least 50% pure) are still being used in most churches that have works of art hanging. Apparently beeswax help preserve the paint!


I think catholic churches have to use beeswax (part of the tradition thing).

and nope. didn't know about the art thing. I wonder if it's that the beeswax helps preserve, OR is it that the petrochemical wax helps DETERIORATE the paint? 

along that line...Until I started making candles, I was unaware that the "beeswax candles" one can buy can be up to 50% non beeswax and still be called "beeswax"  they don't even have to tell you what other wax is in it.


----------



## primal1

It wouldn't surprise me if it were in fact the petro wax deteriorating!

I didn't know that, how rediculous! My boss is getting me all the candle clients and he asked if i knew what percentage of candle makes were actually using 100% pure beeswax. I of course didn't have a clue but it sure won't hurt to tell him that little fact!

Hopefully with all the problems with toys coming from China and such, PROPER and true labeling will become mandetory and not labeling that supports industy substandards.


----------

